# New Glock



## glockpatrol (Dec 30, 2010)

Just bought my first GLOCk! I am going to the police academy in May so I picked up the most popular gun used by police officers the Glock 22 .40 cal

I do have 1 question though. What does LTP stand for?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Where did you see "LTP" used? What was the context?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## glockpatrol (Dec 30, 2010)

*Ltp*

I found my answer. It is part of the serial number, but i wanted to find out if there was more to it. Only because I got a 001 serial #


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

*glock*

I would not buy a glock , just because other police oficers use it . If you are allowed to chose your service weapon you should try diferent pistols and calibers and choose the one you like. Here where i live the police have no choice you get a glock weather you like it or not.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

glockpatrol said:


> I found my answer. It is part of the serial number, but i wanted to find out if there was more to it. Only because I got a 001 serial #


Cool serial number; second gun made in the LTP series! Probably manufacured around the end of 2007 or beginning of 2008.


----------

